# Oyster creek question



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I live in freeport and i have bank fished oyster creek over here for saltwater fish. i just bought a 12 ft jon boat hopeing to take my dad to do a little fishing for catfish and maybe set a few jug lines. where in oytster creek does it become freshwater allowing me to do jug lines. Really just lookin for an area me and my dad can fish freshwater locally for rod n reel and a few jugs. any info or place to try is much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

*Oyster Creek*

Until a couple months ago we lived on Oyster Creek in Richwood. We have fished the creek ALOT and caught ALOT. If you put in on Stratton Ridge Road and head towards Richwood, after you get under the bridge by the college, it typically stays freshwater. We have ran jugs all through there and caught numerous catfish up to 30lbs. As for rod and reel fishing, it is hit and miss. Some days we have done well and others it was nothing. The best bait we used for the jug lines was perch caught at Shy Pond. The catfish love them, but on the flip side of that, so do the gar. Good luck to you and I hope this helps.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a dam at the 2004 bridge. It has to be fresh above there.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks alot for the info!


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

How deep is oyster creek over there under the 2004 bridge at the dam?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

My house backs up to oyster creek way up in Richmond. I've heard it's great for crappie but never having fished for crappie myself I'm not sure what to use. has anyone had good success with crappie on oyster creek? If so what do crappie usually go for?


----------

